

First Netflix 4K Content Leaks to Torrent Sites - Sami_Lehtinen
https://torrentfreak.com/first-netflix-4k-content-leaks-to-torrent-sites-150828/

======
cjensen
The linked article suggests Netflix' encryption was hacked, but the torrent's
own comments (and later text in the article) suggest it was HDMI's encryption
which was hacked. That means that all content which can be shown on a TV is
copyable, not just Netflix content.

Which is trivial to do: Disassemble a TV and capture the signal to the display
panel. Or be a manufacturer and modify your own stuff.

